
Industry insiders don't use their products like we do. That should worry us - valeg
https://www.popsci.com/industry-insiders-dont-use-their-products-like-we-do
======
Finnucane
“Don’t get high on your own supply.”

------
hamilyon2
Wait, what? Tobacco, soda and constant digital distractions are bad for me? /s

------
tony-allan
Don't bother trying to access the site if you are from Australia. The URL
redirects then breaks.

~~~
anotheryou
same in DE

google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tJzMTc...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tJzMTcIuKDwJ:https://www.popsci.com/industry-
insiders-dont-use-their-products-like-we-do+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=de)

